# cobalt blue kandy over silver



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## ~RoLl1NReGaL~ (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cobalt blue over gunmetal grey looks badass anyone got any pics of that?


----------



## BUBBA-D (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

:0


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

Only one that looks cobalt over silver is the cadillac the rest just looks like basecoat/clearcoat.

Edit - tahoe might be oriental blue


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Dec 9 2009, 10:54 PM~15932604
> *Only one that looks cobalt over silver is the cadillac the rest just looks like basecoat/clearcoat.
> 
> Edit - tahoe might be oriental blue
> *


Its my cheap camera phone but I will get a btter pic with the digital camera.. Its cobalt blue over silver but the pic looks weird.


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64 (May 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BUBBA-D_@Dec 7 2009, 08:41 PM~15906123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat color combo is this silver base with wat candy color looks nice


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique 64 ss_@Mar 21 2011, 01:42 PM~20142713
> *wat color combo is this silver base with wat candy color  looks nice
> *


umm i think but i might be wrong :uh: but i think its cobalt :uh:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

...some panels for a caddy that Vicious did with shades of Cobalt blue...more on his thread


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 24 2011, 10:58 AM~20169395
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## lacon13 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

2 coats cobalt over silver spider/web, 5 coats over silver/black Marblizer background..


----------

